# can anyone give me some advice on moving to majorca



## debdee (Jun 22, 2010)

hi, can anyone give me some advice on moving to majorca. i have 2 children so would like some advice on schools and nurseries, also we have 2 dogs and a cat and would like some information about getting animals there ect.

We have been going to majorca for the past 10 years and have got some friends in palma nova, but would love to move to son ferrer.

We have decided to get out of the uk for the children, as its getting so bad here for the kids and would like a better way of life for the whole family.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

All I know of Majorca is that its windy and wet in the winter and very expensive to live there!! That said, I used to love going on holiday to Puerto Pollenza!

Are your friends in Palma Nova able to find out anything for you?? if not I would suggest you go over there and ask the expats in your chosen area about which schools, nurseries are best and how they are finding it??!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

if you are taking your animals i would get pet passports now. rabies jab followed by another one shorlty after and defra blood test for immunity. 6 months later u get passports!

its not cheap for several animals BUT if you move and decide to leave as so many do, at least you know your pets can come home with you instead of 6 months delay or worst still expensive and traumatic quarantine!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> if you are taking your animals i would get pet passports now. rabies jab followed by another one shorlty after and defra blood test for immunity. 6 months later u get passports!
> 
> its not cheap for several animals BUT if you move and decide to leave as so many do, at least you know your pets can come home with you instead of 6 months delay or worst still expensive and traumatic quarantine!



Doesnt that 6 month wait thing only work going IN to the UK??? But yes that does need to be sorted sooner rather than later. On the whole tho, I would question your reasons. I know what you mean about the UK, but is a strange and foreign country going to be better????? Maybe look at moving to a different part of the UK to start with??? it would be much easier and much cheaper????????

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> Doesnt that 6 month wait thing only work going IN to the UK??? But yes that does need to be sorted sooner rather than later. On the whole tho, I would question your reasons. I know what you mean about the UK, but is a strange and foreign country going to be better????? Maybe look at moving to a different part of the UK to start with??? it would be much easier and much cheaper????????
> 
> Jo xxx


yeah coming into spain you DON'T need passports for them but they must have had a rabies jab (not that they ever check, but you never know). The main worry though is if you want to return to the uk and don't have the passport. Every day in the local paper you see people advertising their pets because they have to go home urgently and can't afford the several thousand to quarantine them. get the passport now because although you have to wait 6 months from the blood test result at least it starts the clock ticking, if you get it done now, then come to spain in 3 months (for example) you know that you only have to be here 3 months then you can take them back if you want.

It makes my blood boil when people make a quick move without thinking of their pets (clearly this person is thinking about them which is good) but so many dogs and cats end up in homes and unlike england there are no "dogs trust", thousands get destroyed every year cos there are no homes for them 

on another note, when you arrive pay a visit to your local vet - they wil re-register the microchips on the spanish national system for you. ALSO, between April/May and Sept/Oct dogs need to wear a special collar or they can get a disease called leishmenosis (god knows how you spell it), its not nice. The collars are about 30€ and last the season!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Are you sure that your dogs won't need a passport to enter Spain? We brought our dog from Slovakia to the Czech Republic and then drove to Spain via Germany and France. He was chipped and passported as a pup. We were asked to show his passport on the train when we entered the CR from Slovakia and had it ready when we crossed other borders as we were told he needed a passport, chip and up-to-date injections by our vet in Prague.
We were not asked to show any passports when we crossed the German, French and Spanish borders, ours or that of Our Little Azor.
Best to check with an authorative source i.e. DEFRA website.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Are you sure that your dogs won't need a passport to enter Spain? We brought our dog from Slovakia to the Czech Republic and then drove to Spain via Germany and France. He was chipped and passported as a pup. We were asked to show his passport on the train when we entered the CR from Slovakia and had it ready when we crossed other borders as we were told he needed a passport, chip and up-to-date injections by our vet in Prague.
> We were not asked to show any passports when we crossed the German, French and Spanish borders, ours or that of Our Little Azor.
> Best to check with an authorative source i.e. DEFRA website.


The passport is issued by the vet anyway (or it was when we came out). So getting the passport is not the problem and I would advise it. The page in the passport that refers to the blood test result is filled in afterwards and this is what is required to re-enter the UK.

Do check with DEFRA however to be sure because these things change BUT we were told by our UK vet a couple of years ago that so long as they have their normal vaccine card, showing rabies, and they are microchiped you are fine to leave the UK and enter spain. I don't know anyone who has been asked to show paperwork anyway but i woudl never risk traveling without it just incase!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

steve_in_spain said:


> I don't know anyone who has been asked to show paperwork anyway but i woudl never risk traveling without it just incase!


Quite!!


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

we went to the vet last night to start the process for PET passport, the first injection was given and the next will be 6th July. 3 weeks later she will have the blood test and if the result is positive then we were told we can take her to Spain but have to wait 6 months to bring her back. We are going out in Oct so would have to wait until end of Jan if we had to bring her back. Rough cost is going to be £200. As regards the special collar to protect against sand flies and ticks, they last 6 months and in UK you can buy with a prescription on line for about £11 and have a 3 year shelf life so we will buy a few before we leave.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

uffington15 said:


> we went to the vet last night to start the process for PET passport, the first injection was given and the next will be 6th July. 3 weeks later she will have the blood test and if the result is positive then we were told we can take her to Spain but have to wait 6 months to bring her back. We are going out in Oct so would have to wait until end of Jan if we had to bring her back. Rough cost is going to be £200. As regards the special collar to protect against sand flies and ticks, they last 6 months and in UK you can buy with a prescription on line for about £11 and have a 3 year shelf life so we will buy a few before we leave.


They aren't expensive here but....we used one on our dog and he was allergic to it. He began chewing his paws - this became a habit which we're trying to break -so the vet advised the stuff you rub into his skin every month. 
It seems quite a few dogs have allergic reactions to these collars.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> They aren't expensive here but....we used one on our dog and he was allergic to it. He began chewing his paws - this became a habit which we're trying to break -so the vet advised the stuff you rub into his skin every month.
> It seems quite a few dogs have allergic reactions to these collars.


thats interesting, one of our dogs always rips them off and also rips off his normal collar when wearing them and we have to keep buying new ones - last night he was chewing his paws too - first time..maybe this is an alergic reaction. I will ask the vet for alternatives - thanks


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

steve_in_spain said:


> thats interesting, one of our dogs always rips them off and also rips off his normal collar when wearing them and we have to keep buying new ones - last night he was chewing his paws too - first time..maybe this is an alergic reaction. I will ask the vet for alternatives - thanks


It seems that quite a few dogs have this allergic reaction to the collar. Last year Our Little Azor had an extreme reaction and scratched horrible gashes in his neck, blood everywhere.
The stuff we've used since then seems to be fine with him. You just squeeze it from the applicator on the small bottle onto the skin at the back of the neck, once a month during the sand-fly etc. season.
If you can, try to deal with this chewing before it becomes a habit. OLA started the summer before last and it took us until last year to work out what was causing this. He still chews occasionally but it's now a bad habit and not a reaction to the collar. We're getting some spray stuff from our vet which will taste horrible on him and hopefully cure him of the habit.


----------

